# Crushing Biotin Tablets for Scalp Use...



## hot_pepper96 (Jun 21, 2006)

Anyone here ever used crused Biotin in your homemade scalp treatments? Just wondering, since taking it internally makes me break out. I'm wondering if I can dissolve it in water or crush it up in some grease.


----------



## carolina_belle (Jun 21, 2006)

I use Nexxus Biotin creme. It's supposed to "infuse regenerative nutrients into the scalp to help treat thinning hair." It smells minty and makes the scalp tingle. I don't use it on a regular basis so I couldn't say how much growth it promotes.


----------



## SilverSurfer (Jun 21, 2006)

bump for more replies


----------



## Mizani_Mrs (Jun 21, 2006)

I would think it would work because alot of conditioners have biotin in them.   but if u have tablets, then you have alot of fillers so i am unsure of the potency.   a powdered form would be good.   I am going to do the same thing with my MSM powder i just bought.   shoot i also own some biotin capsules too.. hmmm...   

 i just created a thread early this morning about a MSM recipe...i would reckon the same would apply to any mineral.  The recommended percentage is 15% when u are making your potion and always dilute it in warm water first, or otherwise it won't melt.   good luck!


----------



## MizaniMami (Jun 21, 2006)

Sorry to be the voice of dissent here, but using Biotin topically will NOT work.

A lot of conditioners use this to fool the customers into thinking that this will help their hair grow. The INSIDE of your body has a storage capacity for biotin, not your scalp.

Biotin made me break out at first but it is suppossed to do that. It is pushing the toxing out of your skin causing it to "purge."

How long did you take it before you stopped?


----------



## metalkitty (Jun 21, 2006)

I agree with MizaniMami to an extent, I don't think using biotin mixed on the scalp will grow the hair . But I am a firm believer that if you mix it with water or watery leave- in and use on the hair it definately has elasticity benefits, just don't use too much or you'll have clogged pump and white residue on your hair. HTH.


----------



## Candy_C (Jun 22, 2006)

i think its best if u take them internally. it may be a waste of a darn good vitamin! IT DEFINATELY PROMOTES FROM THE INSIDE duno bout the outside tho!


----------



## Bees (Jun 22, 2006)

I used to use a biotin gel to slick my hair down because it did not flake or build up.  I bought it at the health food store.  It is usually with the hair products along with the msm cream and lotions.  I also agree it is best used when taken internally.


----------



## hot_pepper96 (Jun 22, 2006)

Thanks so much for your quick responses ladies.


----------



## lana (Jun 22, 2006)

Biotin broke me out at first I was only using 500mcg's now take one 5000mcg tablet a day because I changed brands. By the way mine comes in a clear capsule (those barely ever disolve properly for me) so I open mine up, put it under my tongue (for better absorbtion into the blood stream -so I've read) and drink it with water. I take one a day. I don't break out from it. 

I'm not sure if it's making my hair grow faster or thicker but my nails ---super fast growth and strong!

I also used Biotin creme from Nexxus and I can't say it did much. But Nioxin Follicle Booster works! You're supposed to only use it on the edges though I used it on a breakage area...hey I have half a bottle left, I'm going to start using it again tonight. 

I hope this helps.


----------

